
Fork me, I'm Famous - ncrovatti
http://blog.shinylittlething.com/2009/02/25/fork-me-im-famous
======
oscardelben
Those are all important projects, I wish they'll continue to remain a standard
and not broken up by different people and different implementations. Having
said that, I don't want to discourage people to fork projects, it's a great
way to learn.

~~~
davidw
Yeah, I had a back and forth a while ago with one of the github guys about
this issue... it's great that you _can_ fork stuff so easily, but people don't
want to compare 343243 sort-of complete, hacked up versions of some project,
they want one place to go to to get the code, and be reasonably sure that
they're getting the focus of development efforts.

~~~
almost
I don't think it's really an either/or choice. You can have loads of forks on
Github but still have a central place for those who just want to download
code. I think the really cool thing about Github is that it makes it easy to
experiment with the code in public. It also makes it very easy to collect up
any changes other people have made and integrate them into a single tree.

It will be interesting to see what happens with these projects. Hopefully
there will be a few forks as people try things out then one person (or group
of people) will step forward to manage an "official" release. Presumably that
person would set up a website for them (or take over the existing one) and not
use the Github project as the sole means of distribution.

~~~
davidw
I hope it works out. If things go well, it may take place as you suggest... I
think it's too early to tell, though.

